# 11-12 Nordica Skis



## buellski (Feb 28, 2011)

Nordica demoed their 2011/2012 skis at Sunapee this past weekend and I have to say I was impressed with everything I tried.  After the foot+ storm on Friday, conditions on Saturday were nearly perfect with soft snow all over the mountain and patches of untouched still to be found in the trees.  I tried three different models:  the Fire Arrow 80, the Steadfast, and the Soul Rider.  I didn't check the lengths of any of these skis, but they were all around 180 in length.  For reference, I'm 44, 6' and 220#, and I normally ski a Volkl P60 SC in a 165.

First, I wanted to try an all-mountain ski.  I was looking to try out the Jet Fuel, but the one pair they had was out, so I ended up on the Fire Arrow 80.  I was not disappointed.  This was one of the easiest turning skis I have ever used.  They held well on the steeper trails where the new snow was skied off, they blasted through the chop, and were surprisingly quick edge-to-edge in the bumps.  About the only thing they didn't do well was handle the powder in the trees. Given that they are "narrow" skis, that didn't surprise me.  The one thing they did do exceptionally well was carving big turns through the chop.  The skis were very stable and felt like they would blast through just about anything.  I would say this is definitely a good choice for an eastern, one-ski quiver.  I just wish I could have tried the Jet Fuel.

Next, I tried the Steadfast.  This is part of Nordica's "Sidecountry" line of skis intended for skiers who occasionally venture off-piste. These are 90mm underfoot and have a slight rocker in the tip and tail.  Being the first pair of rockered skis I've ever skied on, I was not sure what to expect.  Again, I was pleasantly surprised with the versatility of these skis.  While these skis did not hold as well on hard snow as the Fire Arrow, they still did surprisingly well.  Also, I did not feel these skis were as quick edge-to-edge as the Fire Arrow.  They felt much more comfortable making big, carved turns.  Where these skis did shine was in powder.  The skis seemed to take on a whole other personality and were much easier to maneuver.

Finally, the winner of the bunch was the Soul Rider.  This is an all-mountain twin tip that is also slightly rockered in the tip and tail.  This was another first for me as I had never skied twin tips before.  The one word I can best use to describe this ski is "FUN!"  Even with its width, this ski initiated turns with ease.  Get them up on edge, and they tracked like they were on rails blasting through the soft snow with ease and stability.  They held an edge reasonably well on hard snow and slid through the bumps as easily as the Fire Arrows.  By the time I got them in the trees, the snow was pretty much all chopped up, but again, they handled these conditions with ease.  Although I can't believe I'm saying this, this ski, or one very much like them, may be my next pair.  These skis really made me feel like I could do just about anything on them.  If I do decide to purchase twin tips, I promise to refrain from using phrases like "shred the gnar" and "huck some cliffs" or purchase ski clothing I could use to safely direct traffic or hunt deer


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, very nicely written report. Always good to see some Nordica love; I'm on my 3rd pair (4th if you count one of the last Benetton Kastles) and have become a diehard fan.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

i loved my Nordicas Afterburners (84 mm) when i first got them, now i just really like them.   time to start shopping for end of season deals, want to find a low to mid 90mm for my 1 ski quiver.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i loved my Nordicas Afterburners (84 mm) when i first got them, now i just really like them.   time to start shopping for end of season deals, want to find a low to mid 90mm for my 1 ski quiver.



Hmmm. I liked my 170 AB's when I got them... then I moved the bindings back about a cm and now I really, really like them. Can't say love because mentally I am moving towards the idea of a 2-ski quiver to get better performance on the very hardest and very softest days. Then again, moneywise I... really, really like my AB's


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

SUV Steve said:


> Hmmm. I liked my 170 AB's when I got them... then I moved the bindings back about a cm and now I really, really like them. Can't say love because mentally I am moving towards the idea of a 2-ski quiver to get better performance on the very hardest and very softest days. Then again, moneywise I... really, really like my AB's



if i were rich i'd get something like the line prophet 100 and the hart f17. i was really surprised how fun the f17 was on hard pack outside the bumps.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2011)

Some good info here! Thanks for posting up.


----------



## buellski (Mar 31, 2011)

Since my OP, I’ve had a chance to demo quite a bit of next year’s gear, and I've decided to replace my 2004-vintage Volkl 724 EXPs.  I use these skis primarily for “soft” conditions, so my demos have been focused on all-mountain and big mountain type skis.  In addition to the skis I originally demoed, I tried the Blizzard Bushwhacker, Rossignol Experience 88, Dynastar 6th Sense Distorter, Volkl RTM 84, and the Nordica Hell-and-Back.  After all of these, I keep coming back to the Nordica Soul Rider...even though the graphics leave A LOT to be desired:





uke: Good thing I'm a function-over-fashion kind of skier :razz:

I had the chance to try the Soul Rider two more times in different conditions (firm, not frozen, packed powder and spring-like conditions) from the OP, and the skis performed very well in both.  My only complaint with the skis is that I could get the uphill ski to break loose fairly easily when bombing down firm groomers.  I’m not sure if this is a result of the ski, a flaw in my technique, or the simple fact that I'm...ahem...on the large side :beer:.  I’ve never really experienced it with my old skis, so I’m guessing it has something to do with the rocker (at least that’s what I’m telling myself   My only decision now is length.  The Soul Riders I demoed were 177s.  I’m thinking the next size up (185ish?) would certainly help with stability and make them even better in deep snow, but I’m concerned I would lose some maneuverability.  Since I intend to use this ski primarily in the trees and bumps, I’m thinking I’d be better off sticking with the 177s.  Any thoughts?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

I've I were 6'4" and 220#, I'd be going with the larger option.

Good luck.  I tend to think of myself as a function over fashion skier myself.  That said, I wouldn't be caught dead on any of Nordica's current boards.  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead on any of Nordica's current boards.  :lol:



YES!  hurts my eyes just looking at them


----------



## buellski (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I've I were 6'4" and 220#, I'd be going with the larger option.
> 
> Good luck.  I tend to think of myself as a function over fashion skier myself.  That said, I wouldn't be caught dead on any of Nordica's current boards.  :lol:



I wish I was 6'4" 220#, but I'm 4 inches shorter ... 6' 220#.  Those graphics may end up scaring me away yet, but the skis are just too damn fun.  I had a permanent, $h!t eating grin every time I used them.  I never wanted to give them back.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

buellski said:


> Since I intend to use this ski primarily in the trees and bumps, I’m thinking I’d be better off sticking with the 177s.  Any thoughts?



Go with the 177s ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Go with the 177s ...



This surprises me from you considering you went with a 185 for the Enduros and you are considerably smaller than the OP.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> This surprises me from you considering you went with a 185 for the Enduros and you are considerably smaller than the OP.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=93193

lol


----------



## cjinc (May 28, 2013)

*Nordica soul rider's and length?*



buellski said:


> Since my OP, I’ve had a chance to demo quite a bit of next year’s gear, and I've decided to replace my 2004-vintage Volkl 724 EXPs.  I use these skis primarily for “soft” conditions, so my demos have been focused on all-mountain and big mountain type skis.  In addition to the skis I originally demoed, I tried the Blizzard Bushwhacker, Rossignol Experience 88, Dynastar 6th Sense Distorter, Volkl RTM 84, and the Nordica Hell-and-Back.  After all of these, I keep coming back to the Nordica Soul Rider...even though the graphics leave A LOT to be desired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!

I saw your post about the Soul Riders and that how much you liked them.

You were undecided about what size to go with. What did you Choose?

I'm 52, 6", and about 185lb's. I like to ski the tree's at Killington on the weekend's and want something fun in the tree's.  How did the ski's work out?

Thanks for your help!

CJ


----------

